# MAC - Dazzleglass Creme Swatches - Sep 09



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2009)

Place all your *Dazzleglass Creme* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Dazzleglass Creme* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Dazzleglass Creme* colour story thread.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thank you Erin!!*


----------



## zerin (Jul 16, 2009)

_Marked as Samples_






Swatch Comparisons:











_These are on heavily pigmented lips so they appear quite sheer on me. _


----------



## kyoto (Aug 4, 2009)

Mac Dazzleglass Creme -  Amorous


----------



## pumpkincraze (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## luhly4 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks to Erin!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_sorry, they were on my hand for two hours and they started to blend together.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









amorous, creme allure, do it up
luscious spark, my favourite pink, perfectly unordinary
soft dazzle, sublime shine, totally fab_


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 7, 2009)

Originally posted by *erine1881*

They're in the same order as before (alphabetical from the top left).


----------



## purplerinne (Sep 13, 2009)

Swatches on NC40 Skin

L to R: My Favourite Pink, Sublime Shine, Creme Allure, Luscious Spark, Totally Fab, Do it Up, Amorous, Perfectly Unordinary, Soft Dazzle


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## zerin (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Sanderlees (Sep 21, 2009)

Top: Amorous
Bottom: Creme Allure





Creme Allure, Amorous





Top: Creme Allure
Bottom: Love Alert Dazzleglass





Love Alert Dazzleglass, Creme Allure





Amorous





Creme Allure


----------



## glowingface (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Karrie (Sep 24, 2009)

Totally Fab:


----------



## blowyourmind (Sep 24, 2009)

*My Favourite Pink*, Baby Sparks, *Creme Allure*, Rue d'Rouge, Blackfire





 Baby Sparks, *My Favourite Pink*, *Creme Allure*, Rue d'Rouge, Blackfire


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 25, 2009)

*
My favourite pink








*Flash*








*No flash
*















Do it up*












w/ flash





No flash


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 27, 2009)

http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8535/87062791.jpg


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Karrie (Sep 28, 2009)

Totally Fab:


----------



## Bluebell (Sep 30, 2009)

Perfectly Unordinary:


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 1, 2009)

Creme Allure


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## AddictoLipstick (Oct 5, 2009)

*Product Photos *

Mac Dazzleglass Cremes Collection Swatches and Review.jpg

*Swatches of Creme Allure, Amorous, Sublime Shine, and Do It Up.

* Mac Dazzleglass Cremes Collection Swatches and Review 3.jpg


----------



## peachy pink (Oct 8, 2009)

Soft Dazzle & Do It Up

Thick coat VS thinner (more wearable) coat.


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 11, 2009)

Do it up


----------



## glowingface (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## amyzon (Oct 13, 2009)

Row 1, L-R: Amorous, My Favorite Pink, Soft Dazzle
Row 2: Perfectly Unordinary, Luscious Spark, Do It Up
Row 3: Totally Fab, Sublime Shine, Totally Fab


----------



## Purity (Oct 26, 2009)

Creme Allure Dazzleglass Creme:


----------



## fets (Oct 29, 2009)




----------

